# Toddler with IBS



## Sangyman (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi! I'm looking for any help/advice for helping my 18 mo. old suffering from IBS. He has been in pain his whole life. We've tried several drugs and he's been through a lot of tests. Basically, his doctor said he probably has IBS, but didn't give us any ideas for how to help him. We've been to so many doctors, that I've given up on all of them!My son basically has very painful gas and gets fussy, squirmy, and can't sleep when he doesn't have consistent bowel movements. I think he is having spasms in his intestines. We've tried Levsin, treating him for reflux (which is now gone), digestive enzymes, and changes in his diet. His is allergic to a lot of foods, including cow's milk, and the foods were identified early and aren't in his diet at all. We recently tried Metamucil, with some minor results. Does anyone have any other ideas for us? I'm looking for ideas like change of diet, natural remedies, or even drugs. Thanks so much!


----------



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

Have you been introduced to Heather Van Vorous' books or websites yet? She controls her IBS through diet, and has written a cookbook for IBS sufferers. Take a look at the website for the book, www.eatingforibs.com. Good luck!


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

hi,was he on breastmilk or formula? If formula - what kind? What does he drink now?Love,ect ( I'm a Mom too)


----------



## hiprise (Nov 19, 2002)

I don't have children but he sounds a lot like I did as a baby. I am 38 now and was born with IBS. I was allergic to cow's milk, so they put me on Goat's milk then they put me on solid food at 2 weeks. I think that was a mistake as your digestive system is not fully formed at that time. So I had colic all the time.I didn't drink milk until I was an adult. Now I have no problems with milk and drink a glass of it with no symptoms.Messaging his stomach helps some as well as a heating pad. I loved it when I laid on my side and my Mom rubbed my back at night. Pepto Bismal helped with the sour stomach. And be understanding. I wasn't diagnosed until I was 16 after I had graduated from High School. All those years of begging my parents to let me stay home because I was sick. Mornings are the worst times for IBSers, so talk to his teachers, when he starts going to school, and try to get them to understand that he may be late sometimes.Doctors don't help a whole lot when it comes to IBS, your best bet is here on the boards with people who suffer along with you. I learned that antibiotics are bad for IBS and as a baby I was on antibiotics a lot! It may have made me worse. You may have to try many, many things before something works but keep coming here for help. Good luck.


----------



## Sangyman (Dec 4, 2002)

Thank you everyone for replying to me about my 18 mo. old son. To answer your question, he was on breastmilk for 17 mo. Right now he just drinks juice and water and is on a lot of vitamins and calcium. He gets most of his protein through meats. He may start drinking soy soon. He was allergic to it in the past. Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi,I never give my kids juice. Just water or breast milk when they where toddlers. Just water now (they are 8 and 4). Sometimes OJ on the weekend. Juicy Juice once in a blue moon. Never soda.Love,ect


----------



## ect (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh, psmy kids only drink milk as a dessert with some cocoa a few times a week (in the winter). They never drink milk with a meal. They eat alot of yogurt. Try the Yo-Baby brand. I don't believe kids need as much milk as we are lend to believe. Try no milk or juice for a week. Honestly stop the juices. My doctor calls juice "gut-rot". Meat is great.Love,ectjust my opinion


----------



## Sangyman (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the advice on the juice. I will try it. I even notice that he has more digestive problems when he eats a lot of fruit. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Jessica Espinoza (Oct 27, 2002)

I work with toddlers, so your issue concerns me. I really feel for you and what I think is that you need to do is support your child emotionally no matter how disturbed he gets. You may be tempted to become frustrated when he keeps you awake all night, but he already feels bad about it as it is and needs his mother's affection. Hug him a lot and let him know it is okay. As he get's older it will help him to read and aply books such as Feeling Good: The New Mood Therapy Book by David Burns from Amizon.com You may want to buy it and read it so you can teach it to you're child as he gets older. I struggle with irritable bowl because of past hurts and this is what therapist suggessted and it is really useful. It only cost me eight dollars at Barnes and Noble. I really recomment it if you want your child to overcome this strssfull situation. Please take my advice. It is what an expert used to treat my condition and is very useful to treat anxiety


----------



## Peony (Aug 27, 2002)

Ahhh, no more juice. Give it a shot. Juice destroys me. It also destroys a lot of my toddlers- (I work with two year olds)days when we have juice, most of them also have special bms for me.


----------



## Denver (Jan 7, 2003)

I definetely agree with no juice - and watch the fruit, especially things like grapes or raisons. My little girl would get the worst digestive problems. And she loves fruit but I just know that it will make her tummy so uncomfortable. Then diarrhea and cramping. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sarah Peppel (Feb 9, 2003)

I have 4 yr old I can't get potty training because of the constipation, eat fiber, diarrhea cycle. Going off fruit and esp. fruit juices definitely helped but will gving no milk resolve the issue the rest of the way? I hate to have nothing to give her to drink. What other drinks have people come up with to give? Thanks!


----------



## elines (Feb 1, 2003)

There is a retired pediatrician north of Atlanta, GA, she is worth looking up. Her name is Leila Denmark. She is about 102 years old and recently retired but she still takes calls and gives the best advice out there. There is a website about her also, just look up her name. She saved my child's life a few years ago and I would highly recommend calling her for a problem with an infantor child.I hope you find her.


----------



## elines (Feb 1, 2003)

just an additional thought... She also says children don't need milk.


----------

